# Move to Singapore



## Roni88 (May 4, 2012)

Hi all, I'm single looking to move to Singapore in June/July . Work will be in Woodlands. Will be using public transport as I will not have a car. 
Can anyone suggest a place to live? What would I get if I had S$2000-3000 to spend.


thanks


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

Roni88 said:


> Hi all, I'm single looking to move to Singapore in June/July . Work will be in Woodlands. Will be using public transport as I will not have a car.
> Can anyone suggest a place to live? What would I get if I had S$2000-3000 to spend.
> 
> 
> thanks


Is $2000-$3000 budgeted for accommodation? If so, you may get either a condo (with facilities such as swimming pool, tennis court, gym etc) in Woodlands, Admiralty, Yishun. For your budget, you can get a two bedroom place or a studio apartment in condos in those areas. 
However, I am not sure if there are many condominiums in those areas. 

Otherwise, you can get a HDB apartment (public apartment) without facilities. You can get a apartment within your budget.
Transportation is convenient in Singapore. You can travel via the MRT (mass rapid transport-similar to the tube)


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

Roni88 said:


> Hi all, I'm single looking to move to Singapore in June/July . Work will be in Woodlands. Will be using public transport as I will not have a car.
> Can anyone suggest a place to live? What would I get if I had S$2000-3000 to spend.
> 
> 
> thanks


What a blessed place to work in! Rental is relatively cheap in this area.

The below are some of the condos you can look into which are near the MRT:

Casablanca
Rosewood Condo
Woodgrove Condo

If you are single and looking for just a room in these condo the rental will be around the range of

*Private condo*
Common room - $900
Master room - $1300

*HDB (government subsidised projects)*
Common room - $700
Master room - $1100


----------



## Roni88 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for the information. For the price will these places be unfurnished. I still have not decided to bring furniture or find a place that is furnished.


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

WonderLust said:


> What a blessed place to work in! Rental is relatively cheap in this area.
> 
> The below are some of the condos you can look into which are near the MRT:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

Roni88 said:


> Thank you for the information. For the price will these places be unfurnished. I still have not decided to bring furniture or find a place that is furnished.


Some places are fully furnished and others are partially furnished-such as washing machine, and fridge. 

But I have been apartment hunting as well since my lease is up for renewal and the landlord wants a 12% increase. We have decided to pay a higher price and move closer to the city.
The offer we had put in is for $4000. We are hoping that it may be accepted but most city or near city apartments are going for more than $6000.

Good luck!


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

If we get the apartment that we put our offer, we need a flatmate. $1300 per month.


----------



## Roni88 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks the info. I'm over here at the moment having a look around. Quite a lot indifferent conditions.


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

Roni88 said:


> Thanks the info. I'm over here at the moment having a look around. Quite a lot indifferent conditions.


Good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gwen Macpherson: you could list on one of the many Room Mate sites - where people post for room mate wanted .. kind of ads.


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> Gwen Macpherson: you could list on one of the many Room Mate sites - where people post for room mate wanted .. kind of ads.


Thanks for that. I was only mentioned it in passing. I have colleagues at the hospital who may be interested.


----------

